# 165 john deere



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

Ok guys, I have messed with this thing several hours. I did put a shut off valve on the gas line and was able to keep it running, but it isnt right. I think the carb is wasted. I am having a very hard time trying to find a carb for it. Is there any other carb that will fit this engine? Its a FB460 kawasaki. I believe its a 14 hp. Thanks....Mark


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id look on craigslist, ebay - check different lawntractor repair places - back north there was this huge lawntractor junkyard i got all my parts from.

Worse comes to worse- id say buy a junker JD with the same motor and parts it after getting the carb.


----------



## bignastyGS (Oct 5, 2010)

Sounds like yours is about the same as my POS 165...I have had the carb off several times and cleaned it. If the gas is left on,it will drain it and run out of the muffler after so long. I have to crank and crank it to get it started. If it wasn't my dad's,it would be gone..That may be an option anyways..I am tired of no reliability from it.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

BignastyGS: Wow someone who doesnt obsess over their JD - personally i think theyre over rated and over priced. I always said if i ever get one dirt cheep, im modding the heck out of it, no matter what shape its in, what model it is - its getting lowered, big briggs motor, go kart wheels - just to bug purists.

You might want to check the oil- if it seeped past the rings into the oil, it could destroy the motor.


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

The engine seems to run fine with the right amount of gas. I have been looking for carburetors and they are a little hard to find for the kawasaki engines. Im looking for other tractors that people are junking out. Im thinking about a kohler or a briggs to put on it. Im sure they should bolt right in. That might be my best bet! Well I have till spring. No rush on it. Ill keep you posted on what Im doing to the over-rated john deere! LOL! Sorry john deere lovers! Just kidding!


----------



## bignastyGS (Oct 5, 2010)

There is a guy who is local to me that made a great deal with for fender pan,dash and wiring harness as well as some other parts for my 165. His name is Terry Allen and when I was there,he had about 30 parts tractors. I am sure he would have something and most likely would ship it to you.His contact number is

Terry W Allen
723 Little Pine Rd
Jersey Shore, PA
(570) 398-0896


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

Thanks bignasty! I will keep that in mind.


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

Well guys, I work on the jd today and I didnt something I never would have thought it would work. I added a O ring between the bowl and the carb. Its between the bowl and the bolt that holds the bowl to the carb. It runs just fine now. Not sure what was going on there. I guess it was leaking gas around the bottom of the carb? Well any way, it runs fine. Thanks for all your guys help and oppinions on the matter. Now its time for paint! Mark.:thumbsup::tractorsm


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> BignastyGS: Wow someone who doesnt obsess over their JD - personally i think theyre over rated and over priced. I always said if i ever get one dirt cheep, im modding the heck out of it, no matter what shape its in, what model it is - its getting lowered, big briggs motor, go kart wheels - just to bug purists.
> 
> You might want to check the oil- if it seeped past the rings into the oil, it could destroy the motor.


Grnspt, are you gonna take that crap?:lmao:


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

bignastyGS said:


> Sounds like yours is about the same as my POS 165...I have had the carb off several times and cleaned it. If the gas is left on,it will drain it and run out of the muffler after so long. I have to crank and crank it to get it started. If it wasn't my dad's,it would be gone..That may be an option anyways..I am tired of no reliability from it.


Sounds like you need a new needle and seat in the carb...


----------

